# il mio HD inizia a swappare (forse) a manetta

## darkmanPPT

non capisco....

dopo un bel po' che tengo il pc acceso inizia a swappare a manetta e non finisce.. almeno che non riavvii la macchina.

qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche spiegazione?

per un bel po' intendo almeno 8 ore...

----------

## bandreabis

Mezz'oretta mi è successo con xfs, ma 8 ore....!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Wink:  eh lo so che 8 ore sn tante

però... sai com'è... lavoro da mattina a sera sul pc...

----------

## bandreabis

Ma 8 ore di "swappaggio"? O di lavoro al PC. Io ho capito la prima.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## richard77

Io ho capito dopo 8 ore di accensione del pc (avrebbe anche più senso, a 8 ore di frullamento al colpo l'hd non so quanto regge).

Potrebbe essere un memory leak che esaurisce la memoria fisica?

----------

## darkmanPPT

ovvio che non erano 8 ore di swappagio!!

a quel punto avrei anche reinstallato gentoo!!

o non la userei!  :Very Happy:  eh eh

no, cmq

dopo otto ore c.a. di lavoro mi va in swap.

ma è strano.. perchè di memoria libera ce ne è...

mah, mettiamola come volete... nn so bene che stia facendo e mi piacerebbe saperlo.

insomma, sembra che stia swappando...

ecco tutto.

devo riavviare per tornare alla normalità.

mah..

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mah, mettiamola come volete... nn so bene che stia facendo e mi piacerebbe saperlo.
> 
> 

 

Hai fatto un top?

Cosa c'è in /etc/cron* ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

in top ci sono solo processi normali.

cron non lo uso

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> in top ci sono solo processi normali.
> 
> cron non lo uso

 

ma la swap, suooppa? top lo mostra espressamente, nelle righe in alto, sopra i processi.

se hai slocate, parte una volta al giorno, mostrando il processo updatedb, che stressa un pochino.

sta in cron di default, senza che tu lo abbia installato coscientemente. per questo ti chiedevo di controllare.

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh

io ho slocate.... forse abbiamo trovato il colpevole

sinceramente nn so dirti che c'era in top... ho riavviato il computer 2 ore fa...

sai.. mi ero un po' stufato.

uhm

probab sarà stato slocate, anche se nn posso saperlo ora come ora

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probab sarà stato slocate, anche se nn posso saperlo ora come ora

 

è molto probabile.

slocate è molto utile, perchè crea un database che ti permette ricerche rapidissime nel file system.

però quando si aggiorna, di necessità legge l'hd, grattando un po'.

probabilmente (adesso non posso verificare) gratta senza suoppare.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Io ho capito dopo 8 ore di accensione del pc (avrebbe anche più senso, a 8 ore di frullamento al colpo l'hd non so quanto regge).
> 
> Potrebbe essere un memory leak che esaurisce la memoria fisica?

 

ehi.. in effetti la memoria fisica si occupa molto velocemente.. mah.. forse è legato a questo?

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ehi.. in effetti la memoria fisica si occupa molto velocemente.. mah.. forse è legato a questo?

 

Usa top e guarda chi occupa cosa.

Nota che non hai specificato quanta memoria fisica hai e che programmi usi.

Ti anticipo già che se stai per scrivere ho 256M, uso per otto ore eclipse e jboss interfacciati a un database Oracle in locale, nel mentre ho costantemente un istanza di Firefox con 10 tab aperti e talvolta modifico con gimp le foto delle mie vacanze fatte a 10 megapixel presumibilmente la colpa non é di locate.

----------

## fikiz

cerca di distiguere se si tratta attivita' di swap oppure di filesystem. quando il disco 'gratta' lancia:

```
# vmstat 2
```

che ti mostra in tempo reale l'attivita' di swap nelle colonne 'si' e 'so'. se sono a zero o quasi, allora e' una qualche applicazione che lavora su file e non il sistema a corto di ram.

----------

## cloc3

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> *

 

che bel tip.

 :Smile:  grazie.

----------

